# There is a new group in town



## johnb

This is a public service announcement
I am taking the time to warn you all that there is a new group in town. Lock your doors, hide your mail boxes BOOM Inc. is coming out in full force.
Keep your eyes peeled as our members will start "announcing" themselves soon


----------



## DarrelMorris

Uh oh...this place just gets dangerous and dangerouser...


----------



## jobes2007

I'm shaking in my boots :help:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

not worried!! lol


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

whats all this noise about a new group... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## socalocmatt

:yawn:


----------



## birdiemc

johnb said:


> This is a public service announcement
> I BOOM Inc. is coming out in full force.
> Keep your eyes peeled
> View attachment 38825


not sure that i'd be making such a bold proclamation if I were "coming out"


----------



## StogieNinja

"BOOM, Inc", eh? Neverheardof'em! :noidea:


----------



## nikonnut

Hmmm. This should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## johnb

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "BOOM, Inc", eh? Neverheardof'em! :noidea:


Ya have now


----------



## StogieNinja

I predict a slow fizzle, followed by a quiet little "pop".

Speaking of "pop", that's what weasels do. They go "pop." As I have given every other bombing group it's animal nickname (llamas, lobsters, etc), so I shall christen this new group as well.

BOOM,Inc, shall hereafter be referred to as the *weasels*!

So it is written. So it shall be.

As a bonus, every time they launch a bomb, we can say "Pop goes the weasel"!

:smoke:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

funny thing about weasels is that they are real good at getting in the chicken coop and making a real mess of things before biting the heads off of the other animals...


----------



## gosh

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BOOM,Inc, shall hereafter be referred to as the *weasels*!


Seconded.

Finally! A reason to link this video!


----------



## hachigo

John, this means we can't be friends :tongue:

Good luck with your little group....hahahahhahahaha...<cough><cough> hahaha....No really.


----------



## nikonnut

gosh said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Finally! A reason to link this video!


Gosh, You're a nut! RG for you sir!


----------



## Danfish98

Look squids, you're not on the bottom of the totem pole anymore! Weasels....LMFAO!


----------



## johnb

ok i am even giving gosh some rg for that LOL


----------



## gosh

Weird Al does a great job of having a goofy infectious song for just about anything.


----------



## android

geeminy christmas!


----------



## Danfish98

gosh said:


> ...I can't read... ignore me


I got him for you Gosh.


----------



## BMack

Weasels? I think Platypusies is more fitting.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BOOM,Inc, shall hereafter be referred to as the *weasels*!
> 
> So it is written. So it shall be.
> 
> As a bonus, every time they launch a bomb, we can say "Pop goes the weasel"!





gosh said:


> Seconded.


And that my friends is how an attempt to make a name instantly changes to what you shalt be called forever.... WEASELS it is!


----------



## aaron72

A Canadian and a Brit? Sounds like a tough group. Maybe you guys can get an Aussie to round out the intimidation crew.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

aaron72 said:


> A Canadian and a Brit? Sounds like a tough group. Maybe you guys can get an Aussie to round out the intimidation crew.


Hey maybe they will get a frenchman to teach them how to fight.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## exprime8

*Weasels Inc.*. I like it!!!


----------



## itsjustkevin

Weasels ha I like it! everytime they bomb I will post up a picture of the OG WEASEL!


----------



## TommyTree

A new bombing group with two members? Ok, let's see you shoot off your pop guns. How cute.


----------



## johnb

everyone has to start somewhere Tom


TommyTree said:


> A new bombing group with two members? Ok, let's see you shoot off your pop guns. How cute.


----------



## Mante

I have the subscription in my hand, it is dated august so we shall see you then. :mischief:


----------



## Mante

aaron72 said:


> A Canadian and a Brit? Sounds like a tough group. Maybe you guys can get an Aussie to round out the intimidation crew.


Sorted Aaron. Compiling launch codes over the next few weeks. :lock1:


----------



## skfr518

Seriously? Another lame group of guys trying to be tough? Measels, weasels, smeasels, whatever.......over it already. He lets talk about the Llamas, oh wait you don't know who they are? Thats because we destroyed them, forgot it was a sore subject for some. Maybe we can talk about the LOBsters, but we wouldn't them to start bombing out dog rockets again. All in all I guess BOOM Inc. stands second in command right after the Squids. All is forgiven. Carry on.


----------



## johnb

Thanks for your blessing Brad


skfr518 said:


> Seriously? Another lame group of guys trying to be tough? Measels, weasels, smeasels, whatever.......over it already. He lets talk about the Llamas, oh wait you don't know who they are? Thats because we destroyed them, forgot it was a sore subject for some. Maybe we can talk about the LOBsters, but we wouldn't them to start bombing out dog rockets again. All in all I guess BOOM Inc. stands second in command right after the Squids. All is forgiven. Carry on.


----------



## abhoe

BMack said:


> Weasels? I think Platypusies is more fitting.


First, Science here, the correct plural form of platypus is platypodes. FTFY.

Second, Boom Inc.???? Almost as cool as the college sensation bombing the nation the Bomb Kids!


----------



## Packerjh

Another bombing group makes for great fun...way to get in the spirit guys!

What I really appreciate is the homage you have paid to the Bomb Squids...hell, you've got "ink" In your name...

In any case...welcome to the steepest slope of all!


----------



## Vicini

LAME


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

TommyTree said:


> A new bombing group with two members? Ok, let's see you shoot off your pop guns. How cute.


check your Puff bombing histrionics, Tommy...for the longest time, there were only 3 Bomb Squids and when me and the mouse formed the LOB it was just the 2 of us....now look how things have changed....the Legion of BOOM!!! has grown into an awesomely terrifying bombing force..and the Squids...well, they're still the Squids, but there more than 3 of 'em now.

I wish John and Paul the very best of luck and success in their bombing ventures..and just to show we're all comrades in mailbox destruction, I found you a logo for your t-shirts


----------



## jphank

Ehem, after the carnage I laid upon the Smurf. Y'all need to watch out. I give individual diabolical attention to my ordnance.


----------



## Packerjh

That's real, California Gurl!


----------



## Vicini

Oh I forgot to mention. John I disagree with you including a "F*** your mailbox " note in your bombs. That is my line. You will pay for this.


----------



## hipoblaze

Damn i go away for 3 o 4 days to have a nice little camping trip/vacation and all kings of shiz happening around here..... new bomb group, brent joiing the LOBsters, what's next?


joshey


----------



## smokin3000gt

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I found you a logo for your t-shirts


perfect!!


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I predict a slow fizzle, followed by a quiet little "pop".
> 
> Speaking of "pop", that's what weasels do. They go "pop." As I have given every other bombing group it's animal nickname (llamas, lobsters, etc), so I shall christen this new group as well.
> 
> BOOM,Inc, shall hereafter be referred to as the *weasels*!
> 
> So it is written. So it shall be.
> 
> As a bonus, every time they launch a bomb, we can say "Pop goes the weasel"!
> 
> :smoke:


*Brain:* For the love of BOOM!!! Puff, I do spread the RG around, but the Ninja deserves it again...

*Pinky:* Egad, a new bombing group?!? And look Brain, of their three members, we haven't hit one of them yet...

*Brain:* Yes Pinky, I noticed that...


----------



## Hannibal

Well there goes the neighborhood.....

And wait just a damn minute here, one of them members is close to my neighborhood.... This might call for more drastic measures!!!


----------



## Mante

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* For the love of BOOM!!! Puff, I do spread the RG around, but the Ninja deserves it again...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, a new bombing group?!? And look Brain, of their three members, we haven't hit one of them yet...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes Pinky, I noticed that...


I see 4 members but then again I'm standing on my head. Pinky might appreciate it though. :mischief:

Sort your own bloody RG out I say. ound:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

:nono:


----------



## sdlaird

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I predict a slow fizzle, followed by a quiet little "pop".
> 
> Speaking of "pop", that's what weasels do. They go "pop." As I have given every other bombing group it's animal nickname (llamas, lobsters, etc), so I shall christen this new group as well.
> 
> BOOM,Inc, shall hereafter be referred to as the *weasels*!
> 
> So it is written. So it shall be.
> 
> As a bonus, every time they launch a bomb, we can say "Pop goes the weasel"!
> 
> :smoke:


Should have gone with "Hefalumps and Woozels" Yeah Woozels.... lol. Woozels don't go pop, they go POOP! ha!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Andrewdk

Tashaz said:


> Sorted Aaron. Compiling launch codes over the next few weeks. :lock1:


Oh shite, now you've done it


----------



## max gas

<yawn> wake me when something good happens


----------



## Mante

Oh this is getting better by the minute. LMAO. Have a little search session into "TJL" or "The Justice League" in the bombing area. You newbs really are new to this type of undertaking. LMAO.


----------



## Mante

max gas said:


> <yawn> wake me when something good happens


Bloody newbs, dont even know what the hell a "bomb" is most of you. LMFAO. PM sent John. :mischief:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/269729-tjl-lives.html


----------



## the_brain

Tashaz said:


> I see 4 members but then again I'm standing on my head. Pinky might appreciate it though. :mischief:
> 
> Sort your own bloody RG out I say. ound:


*Brain:* Now wait, you're declaring membership?!? If so, this just got interesting...


----------



## hardcz

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Now wait, your declaring membership?!? If so, this just got interesting...


Seriously I don't know what noobie hole you crawled out of, though I'm backing this group and am more than happy to put you and the rest of the haters in their place. You guys always talking about "nuking" each other. I've long ago left nuking to the lesser people and have started black hole bombing. What's that leave? Nothing.... It's a destruction to a level so great that you cannot even fathom.


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## lostdog13

well this should be interesting to see a new group grow

best of luck guys


----------



## x6ftundx

well I wouldn't put BOOM, Inc on the outside of your boxes if I were you... then again you won't be around long...


----------



## the_brain

hardcz said:


> Seriously I don't know what noobie hole you crawled out of, though I'm backing this group and am more than happy to put you and the rest of the haters in their place. You guys always talking about "nuking" each other. I've long ago left nuking to the lesser people and have started black hole bombing. What's that leave? Nothing....


*Brain:* Way we look at it, the more the merrier... And since when did we fall under the title of haters and noobs?!?



hardcz said:


> It's a destruction to a level so great that you cannot even fathom.


*Pinky:* Narf! We've seen your work, but we can fathom quite a bit...


----------



## chris1360

aaron72 said:


> A Canadian and a Brit? Sounds like a tough group. Maybe you guys can get an Aussie to round out the intimidation crew.


A Canchuckian, and a weird accent crumpet eater...... Sounds like a scary crew!:rotfl:

All jokes aside, congrats guys, I hope yall have fun!


----------



## johnb

Hey hey now guys this is all in good fun... And I have made my fair share of Commrnts about the LOB so I can certainly absorbe a few digs from the peanut gallery... Plus don't start stuff with the brain..... Yet.... Must wait until our numbers are greater


----------



## the_brain

johnb said:


> Hey hey now guys this is all in good fun...


*Brain:* Agreed, none of our comments were intended as malicious...

*Pinky:* Egad, and we love the name...


----------



## hardcz

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Way we look at it, the more the merrier... And since when did we fall under the title of haters and noobs?!?


I have a very grumpy old man view on life. Anyone with a join date later than 2008 is a noob in my eyes. You could be 108 years old and smoking 104 of those years, though I will have to harass you and make sure you feel the puff love by decimating your place of residence.

And for haters....well.... maybe it wasn't directed at you, though please see exibit A:



Phil from Chicago said:


> not worried!! lol





the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf! We've seen your work, but we can fathom quite a bit...


Oh that? I'm sorry that you're confused, I was merely cleaning the cannons and that was the remnants of what was inside.


----------



## johnb

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Agreed, none of our comments were intended as malicious...


I certainly didn't take them that way... And a little smack talk never hurts... Lol keeps it interesting


----------



## hardcz

johnb said:


> Hey hey now guys this is all in good fun... And I have made my fair share of Commrnts about the LOB so I can certainly absorbe a few digs from the peanut gallery... Plus don't start stuff with the brain..... Yet.... Must wait until our numbers are greater





the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Agreed, none of our comments were intended as malicious...


*out of character* why so serious? have fun guys.... *back in character*

ARRRR


----------



## mrj205

johnb said:


> And a little smack talk never hurts... Lol keeps it interesting


Well John, I hope you enjoy having to rebuild your launch zone after your prize winnings show up next week... At least the weasels will get a week of fun before everyone is after you!


----------



## NomoMoMo

Wow, this is the best launch since "New" Coke.


----------



## hardcz

mrj205 said:


> Well John, I hope you enjoy having to rebuild your launch zone after your prize winnings show up next week... At least the weasels will get a week of fun before everyone is after you!


I have no issue throwing John under the bus. That is all.


----------



## hardcz

skfr518 said:


> Seriously? Another lame group of guys trying to be tough? Measels, weasels, smeasels, whatever.......over it already. He lets talk about the Llamas, oh wait you don't know who they are? Thats because we destroyed them, forgot it was a sore subject for some. Maybe we can talk about the LOBsters, but we wouldn't them to start bombing out dog rockets again. All in all I guess BOOM Inc. stands second in command right after the Squids. All is forgiven. Carry on.


I think we should talk....


----------



## hardcz

can you tell I have a lot of time on my hands?


----------



## Hannibal

hardcz said:


> can you tell I have a lot of time on my hands?


So where's your new avatar????


----------



## hardcz

Hannibal said:


> So where's your new avatar????


Look... I'm a hello kitty man. And when my daughter was born, it was awesome because I could finally justify having hello kitty stuff. I'm like.. OH It's cause of my daughter... and it makes it OK. HELLO KITTY FOREVER!


----------



## hardcz

Hannibal said:


> So where's your new avatar????


in my sig now...happy?


----------



## David_ESM

Yes! I was just thinking the other day that it would be nice to have another group to smack around... This will do nicely.


----------



## Hannibal

hardcz said:


> in my sig now...happy?


We'll see.....


----------



## jobes2007

You invited Dan to your group? Damn, I was starting to take you guys semi-seriously.


----------



## gosh

So a Canuck, an Aussie, a Brit, and a Wolverine? Is it too late to offer up a new name? Something involving 'Misfit Toys' would be perfect!


----------



## hardcz

jobes2007 said:


> You invited Dan to your group? Damn, I was starting to take you guys semi-seriously.


Seriously Amish? Seriously?


----------



## jphank

gosh said:


> So a Canuck, an Aussie, a Brit, and a Wolverine? Is it too late to offer up a new name? Something involving 'Misfit Toys' would be perfect!


Don't forget the insane California girl


----------



## gosh

jphank said:


> Don't forget the insane California girl


A thousand apologies. A Canuck, an Aussie, a Brit, a Wolverine, AND a Hippie!


----------



## hardcz

gosh said:


> A thousand apologies. A Canuck, an Aussie, a Brit, a Wolverine, AND a Hippie!


Seriously dude, I spent 1/3 of my life in socal, then was transplanted to Detroit when I was 11... it was highly tramatic. And my family is from southern TN.... So I'm a hick surfer hunting guy apparently....


----------



## lostdog13

gosh said:


> A thousand apologies. A Canuck, an Aussie, a Brit, a Wolverine, AND a Hippie!


Add the Thylacine to that mix.


----------



## gosh

hardcz said:


> Seriously dude, I spent 1/3 of my life in socal, then was transplanted to Detroit when I was 11... it was highly tramatic. And my family is from southern TN.... So I'm a hick surfer hunting guy apparently....





lostdog13 said:


> Add the Thylacine to that mix.


You guys are killing me. It's not funny when it gets too long:

Okay, a goddamn Canuck, an Aussie that loves his food, A smelly limey bastard Brit living in Michigan of all places, a *******-ed hippie dude that moved around when he was young and now lives in fkn Michigan for some unknown reason, a crazy hippie chick from Kalifornia, and an army dude stationed in Germany that's modeled himself after an extinct dog/wolf thing.

ARE YOU PPL HAPPY NOW?! Still sounds like a case of misfit toys to me. The international misfits.


----------



## jphank

I am by far, not a hippie


----------



## hardcz

gosh said:


> You guys are killing me. It's not funny when it gets too long:
> 
> Okay, a goddamn Canuck, an Aussie that loves his food, A smelly limey bastard Brit living in Michigan of all places, a *******-ed hippie dude that moved around when he was young and now lives in fkn Michigan for some unknown reason, a crazy hippie chick from Kalifornia, and an army dude stationed in Germany that's modeled himself after an extinct dog/wolf thing.
> 
> ARE YOU PPL HAPPY NOW?! Still sounds like a case of misfit toys to me. The international misfits.


I could live with your descriptions.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

the Bincs or Mincs seem to a bit larger than I expected


----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## StogieNinja

The boom weasels!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

*W*olverines, *E*x-surfers, *A*ussies, *S*he-bombers, *E*nglish, and *L*a Canadians.

See? W.E.A.S.E.L.s!


----------



## Hannibal

jphank said:


> I am by far, not a hippie


Don't let her fool you guys..... :nod: :lol:


----------



## abhoe

JP that is awesome. :rofl:ound:


----------



## Danfish98

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *W*olverines, *E*x-surfers, *A*ussies, *S*he-bombers, *E*nglish, and *L*a Canadians.
> 
> See? W.E.A.S.E.L.s!


Dammit, someone that didn't bump Derek yesterday please do it today. Brilliance right there!

On another note, I was inclined to just make fun when it was only Johnb and Bunno. Any group that convinces Warren to join has a little bit of my respect anyway. Welcome to the party weasels, it will be fun bombing all of you into oblivion!


----------



## hachigo

I got him for ya Dan.

Interesting little group this is turning out to be.


----------



## johnb

gosh said:


> You guys are killing me. It's not funny when it gets too long:
> 
> Okay, a goddamn Canuck, an Aussie that loves his food, A smelly limey bastard Brit living in Michigan of all places, a *******-ed hippie dude that moved around when he was young and now lives in fkn Michigan for some unknown reason, a crazy hippie chick from Kalifornia, and an army dude stationed in Germany that's modeled himself after an extinct dog/wolf thing.
> 
> ARE YOU PPL HAPPY NOW?! Still sounds like a case of misfit toys to me. The international misfits.


Gosh,
Just because you are upset because you obviously picked the wrong group to be in doesn't mean you have to be a cry baby about it...


----------



## gosh

johnb said:


> Gosh,
> Just because you are upset because you obviously picked the wrong group to be in doesn't mean you have to be a cry baby about it...


Wow, they grow up so quick! /sniffles

Hmmmm, so if I sent a box of Dark Sharks to you, and marked down they were cigars, that would cost you how much in import taxes?


----------



## hardcz

Sneak peak the the black hole cannon I'm using.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

yeah gosh is being rather vocal about this one isnt it... almost like he is TRYING to draw attention to himself... maybe he WANTS to be the first official victim?


----------



## johnb

gosh said:


> Wow, they grow up so quick! /sniffles
> 
> Hmmmm, so if I sent a box of Dark Sharks to you, and marked down they were cigars, that would cost you how much in import taxes?


Dunno, try it and I guess we will find out...


----------



## Danfish98

gosh said:


> Wow, they grow up so quick! /sniffles
> 
> Hmmmm, so if I sent a box of Dark Sharks to you, and marked down they were cigars, that would cost you how much in import taxes?


That's evil genius right there. LMAO! Sadly since they sell for a buck a piece I don't think the import taxes would amount to much.


----------



## StogieNinja

Danfish98 said:


> That's evil genius right there. LMAO! Sadly since they sell for a buck a piece I don't think the import taxes would amount to much.


They could if you swapped labels on 'em... :evil:


----------



## StogieNinja

Danfish98 said:


> Any group that convinces Warren to join has a little bit of my respect anyway.


Word!


----------



## lostdog13

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> yeah gosh is being rather vocal about this one isnt it... almost like he is TRYING to draw attention to himself... maybe he WANTS to be the first official victim?


I do believe he is begging for that.


----------



## the_brain

lostdog13 said:


> Add the Thylacine to that mix.


*Brain:* Say it ain't so...


----------



## hardcz

Aww you made him cry.


----------



## lostdog13

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Say it ain't so...


Unlike Joe, it's so


----------



## Vicini

Code:







hardcz said:


> Look... I'm a hello kitty man. And when my daughter was born, it was awesome because I could finally justify having hello kitty stuff. I'm like.. OH It's cause of my daughter... and it makes it OK. HELLO KITTY FOREVER!


I'm glad to see another hello kitty man around here why the need to use your daughter to justify it? Be a real man and say "I like hello kitty if you got a problem I will bomb the shit out of you"

Anyways. ring gauge for you sir


----------



## hardcz

Vicini said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see another hello kitty man around here why the need to use your daughter to justify it? Be a real man and say "I like hello kitty if you got a problem I will bomb the shit out of you"
> 
> Anyways. ring gauge for you sir


Thanks for the support, it's rare to find one of us.


----------



## Hannibal

Vicini said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see another hello kitty man around here why the need to use your daughter to justify it? Be a real man and say "I like hello kitty if you got a problem I will bomb the shit out of you"
> 
> Anyways. ring gauge for you sir





hardcz said:


> Thanks for the support, it's rare to find one of us.


Awwww isn't that cute.......


----------



## hardcz

Hannibal said:


> Awwww isn't that cute.......


darn right it is.


----------



## StogieNinja

hardcz said:


> I think we should talk....


What's there to talk about, Wolverine?

Squids #1
Weasels #2

It's pretty simple, and I think Brad laid it out quite clearly...

...what's not yet clear is why you're half dead, and making out with the newest Lobster in this photo:


----------



## AStateJB

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Freakin hillarious Ninja buddy!


----------



## Lopezoscar03

nice logo fellas!!!


----------



## 36Bones

gosh said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Finally! A reason to link this video!


Nice one Matt. Weasel is out of the bag.


----------



## Mante

Bahahahahaaaa!!!!!! ound: ............more later. :mischief:

Note to wife: More boxes please dear.


----------



## hardcz

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What's there to talk about, Wolverine?
> 
> Squids #1
> Weasels #2
> 
> It's pretty simple, and I think Brad laid it out quite clearly...
> 
> ...what's not yet clear is why you're half dead, and making out with the newest Lobster in this photo:


at least she's hot


----------



## Mante

hardcz said:


> at least she's hot


And a redhead too. I heard rumours........


----------



## hardcz

Tashaz said:


> And a redhead too. I heard rumours........


Yup, hardwoods.


----------



## jphank

You best watch out, Dr. Lechter... I am going to see you in person on Saturday after all. Don't make me hurt you more than I had already planned 



Hannibal said:


> Don't let her fool you guys..... :nod: :lol:


----------



## jobes2007

Also, I forgot to tell you, I already bombed on of your Weasels. This group is getting bombed. By a person who's been on the site less than a month. Intimidation factor = 0


----------



## smokin3000gt

jobes2007 said:


> Also, I forgot to tell you, I already bombed on of your Weasels. This group is getting bombed. By a person who's been on the site less than a month. Intimidation factor = 0


OHHHH NO HE DIH-INT!


----------



## hardcz

jobes2007 said:


> Also, I forgot to tell you, I already bombed on of your Weasels. This group is getting bombed. By a person who's been on the site less than a month. Intimidation factor = 0


Empty threats.


----------



## Oldmso54

I'm picking the LOB in 5....


----------



## hardcz

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm picking the LOB in 5....


um....looked up the definition... : to throw (something) slowly in an arc...

scary bro, scary.


----------



## szyzk

Hmmm, I never dropped by to say hello, so...

Hello Weasels, and welcome to the neighborhood! One of you is going to be receiving a little surprise in a day or two. Nothing big, as I had zero chance to prepare for the launch, but true bombers - _ZK-quality bombers_ - are so aware of their surroundings that they're able to send off bombs at a moment's notice even when they don't have access to their personal weapons stash. Hell, I've never even _spoken_ to the Weasel who's getting bombed, but that doesn't deter a ZKer from getting the job done.

Anyway, as I said before, welcome to the neighborhood. I hope your little club makes it, but only time will tell if you guys have the chops.


----------



## hardcz

szyzk said:


> Hmmm, I never dropped by to say hello, so...
> 
> Hello Weasels, and welcome to the neighborhood! One of you is going to be receiving a little surprise in a day or two. Nothing big, as I had zero chance to prepare for the launch, but true bombers - _ZK-quality bombers_ - are so aware of their surroundings that they're able to send off bombs at a moment's notice even when they don't have access to their personal weapons stash. Hell, I've never even _spoken_ to the Weasel who's getting bombed, but that doesn't deter a ZKer from getting the job done.
> 
> Anyway, as I said before, welcome to the neighborhood. I hope your little club makes it, but only time will tell if you guys have the chops.


really dude...really?


----------



## socalocmatt

hardcz said:


> really dude...really?


Yes... really.


----------



## kapathy

So how many weasles are in the spin the wheel contest? How many weasles dont make it out alive from the spin the wheel?


----------



## hardcz

Well John or Paul, or Jess, sucks to be you.


----------



## hardcz

kapathy said:


> So how many weasles are in the spin the wheel contest? How many weasles dont make it out alive from the spin the wheel?


stayed well away from that whole mess.


----------



## StogieNinja

HAHAHA.

This is going to be the Weasels when the rest of Puff is finished with them.

Homeless, and new in town!

John Mulaney - "I am homeless... I'm new in town!"


----------



## Deadhead Dave

When i hear the name the weasels all i can think of is this


----------



## johnb

These hollow threats scare me not... All I have to say is

Come at me bro!!


----------



## szyzk

hardcz said:


> really dude...really?


For realz, yo.

ZK REPRESENT!


----------



## johnb

szyzk said:


> For realz, yo.
> 
> ZK REPRESENT!


Hahahahahaha
oh wait, that was a joke right???


----------



## szyzk

johnb said:


> Hahahahahaha
> oh wait, that was a joke right???


This coming from a Canadian?

'Nuff said.


----------



## Hannibal

kapathy said:


> So how many weasles are in the spin the wheel contest? How many weasles dont make it out alive from the spin the wheel?


I know I got myself one!!!!!!!!

And BOY OH BOY is this going to be fun!!!


----------



## Mante

:spy:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::spy:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

sounds like sizzik needs another package from mother


----------



## szyzk

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> sounds like sizzik needs another package from mother


Stay outta this, Hippy Neil!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

socalocmatt said:


> :yawn:


:attention:


----------



## chris1360

What happened to this thread, I was quite entertained watching all the groups talk crap to each other.


----------



## kapathy

boom inc, meh well see how long they last.... theres a few sharks in these waters.


----------



## johnb

iits the calm before the storm my friend


----------



## kapathy

johnb said:


> iits the calm before the storm my friend


we shall see


----------



## gosh

johnb said:


> iits the calm before the storm my friend


What calm? Where is there calm around this forum?


----------



## hardcz

gosh said:


> What calm? Where is there calm around this forum?


seriously dude, after tonight, I'm going to raid the wishing fountain at the mall to get enough money to pay postage on a big ass box...and in that box is going to be a black hole. The black hole will suck the moisture out of your tobacco stash and laugh.

Then replace it with stinky old fermenting tobacco leaves from a place not to be mentioned.

Then I will laugh.


----------



## Quietville

hardcz said:


> seriously dude, after tonight, I'm going to raid the wishing fountain at the mall to get enough money to pay postage on a big ass box...and in that box is going to be a black hole. The black hole will suck the moisture out of your tobacco stash and laugh.
> 
> Then replace it with stinky old fermenting tobacco leaves from a place not to be mentioned.
> 
> Then I will laugh.


Dan, are you okay? You seem to be filled with angst!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Quietville said:


> Dan, are you okay? You seem to be filled with angst!


Ya dan, we're kinda worried about you


----------



## hardcz

Quietville said:


> Dan, are you okay? You seem to be filled with angst!


I literally do not know the meaning of the word angst.... now I'm going to have to look it up.


----------



## gosh

hardcz said:


> seriously dude, after tonight, I'm going to raid the wishing fountain at the mall to get enough money to pay postage on a big ass box...and in that box is going to be a black hole. The black hole will suck the moisture out of your tobacco stash and laugh.
> 
> Then replace it with stinky old fermenting tobacco leaves from a place not to be mentioned.
> 
> Then I will laugh.


Dude, are you okay? You seem a tad ragey.

Seriously, you can tell me, are you okay brother?

Hey, you okay?


----------



## hardcz

....

no I'm not filled with angst...

I'm filled with old man rage.


----------



## hardcz

gosh said:


> Dude, are you okay? You seem a tad ragey.
> 
> Seriously, you can tell me, are you okay brother?
> 
> Hey, you okay?


a horrible time will befall you... I'm going screw you up like Captain Kirk would a Klingon.


----------



## Quietville

hardcz said:


> ....
> 
> no I'm not filled with angst...
> 
> I'm filled with old man rage.


There can be old man angst....


----------



## gosh

hardcz said:


> a horrible time will befall you... I'm going screw you up like Captain Kirk would a Klingon.


You never actually watched any of the old Star Treks, have you?


----------



## hardcz

gosh said:


> You never actually watched any of the old Star Treks, have you?


um...yea....????

And I own the entire TNG series, freaking AWESOME!!!!!!

Also have A-Team, Mcguyver, Fresh Prince, Cosby Show, King of Queens, Gilligans Island, among other things on my tv server =D


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

hardcz said:


> um...yea....????
> 
> And I own the entire TNG series, freaking AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Also have A-Team, Mcguyver, Fresh Prince, Cosby Show, King of Queens, Gilligans Island, among other things on my tv server =D


maybe he's gonna screw you like Captain Kirk would screw Gilligan or Theo from The Cosby Show


----------



## hardcz

it's past my bed time and you got everyone to screw with the old man in chat.... I'm out.


----------



## Quietville

But wait, Dan. Before you go.... are you okay?


----------



## hardcz

Quietville said:


> But wait, Dan. Before you go.... are you okay?


----------



## Dhughes12

hardcz said:


>


boom....inc?


----------



## StogieNinja

johnb said:


> iits the calm before the storm my friend





gosh said:


> What calm? Where is there calm around this forum?


No, no, gosh, he got it backwards. This is the storm before the calm. Once this storm of their empty blabbering finally dies down, we'll all get some calm.


----------



## hardcz

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, no, gosh, he got it backwards. This is the storm before the calm. Once this storm of their empty blabbering finally dies down, we'll all get some calm.


I'm sorry did you say something? I wasn't actually reading your posts.

Back to the awesomeness that is me..err Boom Inc.


----------



## Quietville

hardcz said:


> I'm sorry did you say something? I wasn't actually reading your posts.
> 
> Back to the awesomeness that is me..err Boom Inc.


What? What's that? I can't hear you over all this sh** talking. You'll need to speak up... or do something. You know... actions speak louder than words... Would love to see the ninjaman get blow up... and man up to boot.

You francis? You good, Dan? Everything alright?


----------



## lostdog13

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, no, gosh, he got it backwards. This is the storm before the calm. Once this storm of their empty blabbering finally dies down, we'll all get some calm.


You mean you don't have enough calm in your retirement? That's pretty much the squidlings these days right, a bunch of retired "OG"s oke:


----------



## johnb

ok back on track here.... if you want to bash dan start your own thread....
but all i will say is big things are happening... somethings gonna happen next week


----------



## bazookajoe8

Looks like it might rain next week............:rain:


----------



## Dhughes12

bazookajoe8 said:


> Looks like it might rain next week............:rain:


"cowers in fear"


----------



## StogieNinja

Quietville said:


> ... Would love to see the ninjaman get blow up... and man up to boot.


You some kinda sadist, Brian? What, was my demise at the hands of the Gourmet Seafood Buffet Menu Item Alliance not enough for ya?!



lostdog13 said:


> You mean you don't have enough calm in your retirement? That's pretty much the squidlings these days right, a bunch of retired "OG"s oke:


Im trying to have a little calm, but these dang young hooligans keep coming around my neighborhood, hooting and hollering, pulling shenanigans, blowing up my mailbox, and tearing up my lawn!!!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

I haven't been here that long, but john already scares me...


----------



## gosh

hardcz said:


> um...yea....????
> 
> And I own the entire TNG series, freaking AWESOME!!!!!!


When was Kirk on TNG?



johnb said:


> ok back on track here.... if you want to bash dan start your own thread....


This thread had a track? When? And I wasn't bashing Dan, I was making sure he was okay, he seemed to not be okay lately.

Sheesh JonBob, throw out a few bombs and all the sudden you get all stuffy?


----------



## johnb

LOL


gosh said:


> When was Kirk on TNG?
> 
> This thread had a track? When? And I wasn't bashing Dan, I was making sure he was okay, he seemed to not be okay lately.
> 
> Sheesh JonBob, throw out a few bombs and all the sudden you get all stuffy?


----------



## Vicini

I should bomb all of you for liking that crap show. 

When will people learn that the shat is shit


----------



## lostdog13

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You some kinda sadist, Brian? What, was my demise at the hands of the Gourmet Seafood Buffet Menu Item Alliance not enough for ya?!
> 
> Im trying to have a little calm, but these dang young hooligans keep coming around my neighborhood, hooting and hollering, pulling shenanigans, blowing up my mailbox, and tearing up my lawn!!!


Ahahahaha. And all well deserved.


----------



## jphank

Wut? Star Trek is shit?

Oh no, you meant William F*cking Shatner.

We're good now.



Vicini said:


> I should bomb all of you for liking that crap show.
> 
> When will people learn that the shat is shit


----------



## Vicini

Trekies...... Ughhh


----------



## Mante

Vicini said:


> I should bomb all of you for liking that crap show.
> 
> When will people learn that the shat is shit


Oh I dont know. I absolutely loved Shatner in Boston Legal. Danny Crane was the man.


----------



## Quietville

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You some kinda sadist, Brian?





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> some kinda sadist, Brian?





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> kinda sadist, Brian?





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> sadist, Brian?





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Brian


My name's Brandon.


----------



## hachigo

Vicini said:


> I should bomb all of you for liking that crap show.
> 
> When will people learn that the shat is shit


Mr. Quiet ZK, you're not doing your name justice....SHHHHHHH!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I am not sure what I find more funny, 

The fact that these guys are trying to be a bomb crew or the fact that Brent is in this thread!

LMAO :mischief:


----------



## hardcz

Quietville said:


> What? What's that? I can't hear you over all this sh** talking. You'll need to speak up... or do something. You know... actions speak louder than words... Would love to see the ninjaman get blow up... and man up to boot.
> 
> You francis? You good, Dan? Everything alright?


bro, if you only knew.. anywho, I won't be doing anything in the name of weasel inc, I was removed from the group.



gosh said:


> When was Kirk on TNG?
> 
> This thread had a track? When? And I wasn't bashing Dan, I was making sure he was okay, he seemed to not be okay lately.
> 
> Sheesh JonBob, throw out a few bombs and all the sudden you get all stuffy?


never said he was on TNG, just mentioned I had the series....



Vicini said:


> I should bomb all of you for liking that crap show.
> 
> When will people learn that the shat is shit


Maybe you're just sad you never got on the awesome train that is Star Trek


----------



## Michigan_Moose

hardcz said:


> bro, if you only knew.. anywho, I won't be doing anything in the name of weasel inc, I was removed from the group.


ROFL! Removed from the group for what? It is a forum and a bombing group....LMAO... Did you crap in a box and send it to someone?

You are welcome to join the Squids.


----------



## hardcz

Michigan_Moose said:


> ROFL! Removed from the group for what? It is a forum and a bombing group....LMAO... Did you crap in a box and send it to someone?
> 
> You are welcome to join the Squids.


*shrug*

Guess my tiny stash of crappy cigars and pipes, along with clever bombing strategies were over shadowed with my over the top trash talking.

Thanks for the offer on the group join.

I was excited to not have to ask for support in the future, though I guess for now I'll continue to do so, as I don't know wtf squids are or what they do.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

WOW! LMAO removed for talking trash?? Isnt that what this thread is about?

Someone got butt hurt and needed a fall guy...lol

Anyway, we will see how tough these little fellas are.


----------



## jphank

Squids? The same squids that let me put one of their own in a shirt calling his bombing skills an epic fail? Hahahahaha


----------



## Scott W.

Unreal


----------



## Desertlifter

Quietville said:


> My name's Brandon.


But to answer Aninjafornotreadingfirstnames, yes.


----------



## StogieNinja

Quietville said:


> My name's Brandon.


Yeah... total fail on my part. I know that! I'm going to blame it on typing on my iphone. Sincere apologies, Brandon!



hardcz said:


> bro, if you only knew.. anywho, I won't be doing anything in the name of weasel inc, I was removed from the group.





Michigan_Moose said:


> ROFL! Removed from the group for what? It is a forum and a bombing group....LMAO...


It was because the weasels thought he was going to _actually_ send a bomb, and it was all fun and games until someone was going to get hurt! 
:biglaugh:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

aninjaforallseasons said:


> It was because the weasels thought he was going to _actually_ send a bomb, and it was all fun and games until someone was going to get hurt!
> :biglaugh:


hahahahaha...


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It was because the weasels thought he was going to _actually_ send a bomb, and it was all fun and games until someone was going to get hurt!
> :biglaugh:


*Brain:* Uncool...


----------



## jphank

Well, behind the scenes things are starting to get political, so I'll remain the solo newb for now. It doesn't mean I still won't nuke the chit out of someone, though


----------



## kapathy

dont ya just love it when fun and games turns into BS.


----------



## johnb

No more bs just fun and games.... bombs in the air monday


kapathy said:


> dont ya just love it when fun and games turns into BS.


----------



## socalocmatt

hardcz said:


> ... as I don't know wtf squids are or what they do.


Its ok. Nobody really does. Probably because the answer is... not much oke:


----------



## hachigo

socalocmatt said:


> Its ok. Nobody really does. Probably because the answer is... not much oke:


See, Matt understand because ZK and the Squids are so similar oke:


----------



## johnb

i though there was only one other bomb group... the lob... oh wait they are the only ones worth mentioning 


hachigo said:


> See, Matt understand because ZK and the Squids are so similar oke:


----------



## mrj205

jphank said:


> Well, behind the scenes things are starting to get political, so I'll remain the solo newb for now. It doesn't mean I still won't nuke the chit out of someone, though


My best advice:


----------



## socalocmatt

hachigo said:


> See, Matt understand because ZK and the Squids are so similar oke:


Hey Brent, dont you have some runnin' and hidin' to do?


----------



## socalocmatt

johnb said:


> i though there was only one other bomb group... the lob... oh wait they are the only ones worth mentioning


You forgot to end your statement with "don'tcha know ehe". I'll let it slide this time but do it again and I'll have to report you to the Mounties.


----------



## loulax07

how cute! they're starting their own club!


----------



## johnb

hey then there, dont be a hoser eh?


socalocmatt said:


> You forgot to end your statement with "don'tcha know ehe". I'll let it slide this time but do it again and I'll have to report you to the Mounties.


----------



## socalocmatt

johnb said:


> hey then there, dont be a hoser eh?


lmao. :thumb:


----------



## johnb

i've had just aboot enough of your canadian jokes eh..


socalocmatt said:


> lmao. :thumb:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

SO have we, us Americans have been making fun of you for a very long time. We thought it might help you out, but you all got more stupid.


----------



## socalocmatt

johnb said:


> i've had just aboot enough of your canadian jokes eh..


Like I dont know like what you like mean like. :biglaugh:


----------



## johnb

huh? i dont get it eh? 



Michigan_Moose said:


> SO have we, us Americans have been making fun of you for a very long time. We thought it might help you out, but you all got more stupid.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

:shocked:


----------



## loulax07

damn canadians with their flapping heads and beady eyes
View attachment 68465


----------



## NovaBiscuit

So much hatin' :V


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Bomb Inc's* new mascot:


----------



## johnb

http://www.figurerealm.com/userimages/customs/35500/35287-1.jpg


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

LMFAO that's hilarious.... Can't wait to see what deer camp has to say aboot that


----------



## Mante

LC841152603AU

LC844722794AU

LC841152594AU.

Just thought I'd mention it. :mischief:


----------



## johnb

and it begins...
muahahahahahaha
mine should hit the mail today or monday


Tashaz said:


> LC841152603AU
> 
> LC844722794AU
> 
> LC841152594AU.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it. :mischief:


----------



## johnb

Dc# 9505 5000 2333 2175 0000 97


----------



## gosh

Tashaz said:


> LC841152603AU
> 
> LC844722794AU
> 
> LC841152594AU


I call shenanigans! This is just gibberish! Silly Aussie....


----------



## mcgreggor57

Good luck guys and gals. Here's to witnessing the birth of a Boom, Inc!


----------



## Mante

gosh said:


> I call shenanigans! This is just gibberish! Silly Aussie....


There are over 100 people on the forums that would nay say you. Some would nay say you numerous times. :madgrin:


----------



## szyzk

Tashaz said:


> LC841152603AU
> 
> LC844722794AU
> 
> LC841152594AU


All fake. The "AU" at the end obviously stands for Austria, and the LC stands for "Los Cantaloupes". You obviously cut & pasted shipping info from a Mexican fruit importer's recent Austrian shipments...

I'm like Sherlock Holmes up in here, Warren. You can't fool me.


----------



## Mante

szyzk said:


> All fake. The "AU" at the end obviously stands for Austria, and the LC stands for "Los Cantaloupes". You obviously cut & pasted shipping info from a Mexican fruit importer's recent Austrian shipments...
> 
> I'm like Sherlock Holmes up in here, Warren. You can't fool me.


Your DC ninja skills are finely attuned I see. Oh well, my ruse is exposed. Yep, that must be it, a ruse. :mischief:


----------



## johnb

gosh said:


> I call shenanigans! This is just gibberish! Silly Aussie....


i say nay.... nay i say!!!!


----------



## rogypipe

can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


----------



## rogypipe

seriously nobody cigar bombed me :dunno:


----------



## Scott W.

Why do you ask Abal? Can you send me a cash bomb? I'll take $250.


----------



## Mante

rogypipe said:


> can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


Why? Your a piper, your username says so. :madgrin:

I agree Scott. Bomb assembly is an expensive business so on receipt of cleared payment to the tune of $50K I should be very happy to forward a Ron Mexico or two.


----------



## Scott W.

Can we split the $50k? If so, I'm down with it. Ps, negative RG for you Mr. Rogypipe. Third time in 4 years on this forum that I have given negative rg.


----------



## Mante

scottw said:


> Can we split the $50k? If so, I'm down with it.


I'll need a deposit before I can forward your funds Scott. Please transfer a measly thousand dollars into my nigerian bank account, you have the account details already from the lottery win you had last month.


----------



## johnb

dont feed the trolls lol


----------



## Scott W.

Whats the routing number?


----------



## the_brain

rogypipe said:


> can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


*Brain:* Never ask, bad form...

*Pinky:* Just join the NST...


----------



## Mante

johnb said:


> dont feed the trolls lol


Who's feeding? I'm :fish2::lock1::lol:



scottw said:


> Whats the routing number?


1800-6969-Iscrewuover.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Never ask, bad form...
> 
> *Pinky:* Just join the NST...


It is indeed bad form... Neil however doesn't ask for bombs so I think he should get some cigar bombs... Volunteers anyone????


----------



## szyzk

Tashaz said:


> I'll need a deposit before I can forward your funds Scott. Please transfer a measly thousand dollars into my nigerian bank account, you have the account details already from the lottery win you had last month.


True story: I had a Nigerian Prince (a friggin' Prince!) contact me recently. Apparently there are some political issues in his area and he's trying to get his family out of the country before things get really horrible. He asked for my help (I'M SO HONORED) and in return I'm getting a HUGE return on my initial investment! This is a no brainer! Not only do I get a boatload of money in the end (he's a Prince!), I'll probably get my name in the history books for helping!

I've already sent him my bank account info (he's going to transfer funds to me to protect them from his political rivals) and since he's being so honest with me, I gave him my credit card info just in case his family (A ROYAL FAMILY! HOW COOL IS THAT?) needs quick cash on their exile.


----------



## Scott W.

I wish stuff like that happened to me......someday.........


----------



## mjohnsoniii

O...M...G!!! That's, BY FAR, the best thing I've EVER heard on this forum!!! I can help too. Forward him my bank account and credit card info too! As a matter of fact, I'll just send him my debit card WITH pin # and a few Opus Xs to boot. This could be the beginning of a BEAUTIFUL relationship.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

i CAN'T WAIT to see what comes of this. Can they do it? Will they do it? Only time (and smoking mailboxes) will tell. Lol.


----------



## Mante

Oops! I could not use the pic I was going to post as an address was viewable. LOL. Tomorrow I shall post the receipt just to put you all at rest, then you can relax for 7 to 10 days. :target:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> It is indeed bad form... Neil however doesn't ask for bombs so I think he should get some cigar bombs... Volunteers anyone????


wait....you form a bombing group and you're asking for volunteers?...correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't bombing groups supposed to, I dunno.....BOMB PEOPLE?!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

rogypipe said:


> seriously nobody cigar bombed me :dunno:


you're kidding, right?

I've never given anybody negative RG in all my time on Puff until now.....fk'n douche.


----------



## lostdog13

rogypipe said:


> can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


This seriously just happened?


----------



## Mante

Let it go guys, sort of brings the fun down a level. He shall not last long if he keeps that up but no need to worry on it here.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

Lol Pete the Neil thing is a special case and yes in this instance ALL assistance is being asked for.... The lob, the squids even the zk AND every freelance hitter in puff should hit Neil just because he deserves it!!!!!


----------



## 03Jarhead

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> It is indeed bad form... Neil however doesn't ask for bombs so I think he should get some cigar bombs... Volunteers anyone????


I feel it should be a new rule if you request to be bombed or not bombed you shall be bombed with dog rockets and other useless s*it just to teach ya a lesson just my thoughts. bombing is a right of passage you can never truely hide and one day some of these FOG's and Sr bombers will find you and f up your mailbox


----------



## mjohnsoniii

lostdog13 said:


> This seriously just happened?


Sure did. What's the criteria for someone asking to, i dunno...:banplease:?


----------



## kapathy

03Jarhead said:


> I feel it should be a new rule if you request to be bombed or not bombed you shall be bombed with dog rockets and other useless s*it just to teach ya a lesson just my thoughts. bombing is a right of passage you can never truely hide and one day some of these FOG's and Sr bombers will find you and f up your mailbox


i wouldnt waste the postage, packing, ink, or time......"ya cant fix stupid"


----------



## smokin3000gt

03Jarhead said:


> I feel it should be a *new rule if you request to be bombed or not bombed you shall be bombed with dog rockets* and other useless s*it just to teach ya a lesson just my thoughts. bombing is a right of passage you can never truely hide and one day some of these FOG's and Sr bombers will find you and f up your mailbox


What a great idea and way to get rid of dog rockets!! I just might send him some 'sticks' because you know, I'm just that kinda guy. :heh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

smokin3000gt said:


> What a great idea and way to get rid of dog rockets!! I just might send him some 'sticks' because you know, I'm just that kinda guy. :heh:


Hahaha...sounds good to me!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

we seem to have gotten a little distracted... this is all about you all abusing Boom, Inc isnt it? so lets got back to it and let me start by saying INCOMMING  someones gonna get hurt!


----------



## bazookajoe8

someONE? it takes your whole group to bomb a nooblet :juggle:


----------



## hardcz

bazookajoe8 said:


> someONE? it takes your whole group to bomb a nooblet :juggle:


sounds like it


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Forget it, Paul. Action speaks louder than words. Show em what you're made of. Show that BOTL who's boss (if you can...lol)!


----------



## jobes2007

J for one support our new weasel overlords. (sucking up for the win)


----------



## exprime8

This has been the most weirdest thread !!!
We were going straight then all of the sudden it took a sharp left turn, then a right turn,and then an unexpected U turn and one guy got kicked out of the car, a bum tried to get in the car and now its going straight again, Right??? IM LOST!!!


----------



## Mante

Going straight again yes.










:mrgreen::boxing::mrgreen:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Here it comes!!! lane:


----------



## Hannibal

Get ready for a......... fizzle, fizzle, fizzle, fart....


----------



## Mante

Hannibal said:


> Get ready for a......... fizzle, fizzle, fizzle, fart....


The only fizzle & fart may come after the cuban & vegemite combination (to much B12 maybe?) followed by a dropbear laxative chocolate. :mischief:

Confused yet?


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> we seem to have gotten a little distracted... this is all about you all abusing Boom, Inc isnt it? so lets got back to it and let me start by saying INCOMMING  someones gonna get hurt!


I think that someone might have a British accent. 
A 5er says he blows himself up packing his own bomb.


----------



## Mante

Michigan_Moose said:


> I think that someone might have a British accent.
> A 5er says he blows himself up packing his own bomb.


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately that is entirely possible knowing the brits. I'm sure he will do it in a "gentlemanly" way though & take out all around him. :noidea:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

exprime8 said:


> This has been the most weirdest thread !!!
> We were going straight then all of the sudden it took a sharp left turn, then a right turn,and then an unexpected U turn and one guy got kicked out of the car, a bum tried to get in the car and now its going straight again, Right??? IM LOST!!!


ROFLMFAS I LOLed so hard I think people in the office thought I was about to go postal.

Thanks for the laugh and RG for you.

Sorry but that was some funny shit!


----------



## Hannibal

Tashaz said:


> The only fizzle & fart may come after the cuban & vegemite combination (to much B12 maybe?) followed by a dropbear laxative chocolate. :mischief:
> 
> Confused yet?


I'm right there with you Warren....... :biggrin:

Someone is about to have some fun!! :biglaugh:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tashaz said:


> Going straight again yes.
> 
> [
> 
> :mrgreen::boxing::mrgreen:


*WOOOOOOT!!! 

Give em hell Warzy!* :high5:



Hannibal said:


> Get ready for a......... fizzle, fizzle, fizzle, fart....


WTH? :ask: Have we learned nothing? :fear:

Do _NOT_ piss off the Drop Bear! :rant:


----------



## Mante

ound: Loving it guys, now THIS is fun. I assume you all figured out the weights on that receipt? ound:




:spy: opcorn: :spy:




























Next?


----------



## smokin3000gt

This thread is going to get very interesting today!

Let me know when the dust clears!!










opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I CAN'T WAIT!!! :flame:incoming!!!


----------



## max gas

rogypipe said:


> can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


Woooo whoooo! My first negative RG. Gonna remember this just like I remember my first bomb.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Johnpaul said:


>


CLASSIC!!! :rofl:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

rogypipe said:


> can u cigar bomb me ? :first:


:tpd: Another deduction!!! My first (and hopefully last)...


----------



## socalocmatt

smokin3000gt said:


> Let me know when the dust clears!!


Okay. You're safe. You can come outta hiding. The dust has cleared and as suspected... nada. I did feel a bit of a rumble this morning but then realized it was from too many wings yesterday. ainkiller:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

socalocmatt said:


> Okay. You're safe. You can come outta hiding. The dust has cleared and as suspected... nada. I did feel a bit of a rumble this morning but then realized it was from too many wings yesterday. ainkiller:


:rofl:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

This has got to be the best time I've had here yet!


----------



## smokin3000gt

socalocmatt said:


> Okay. You're safe. You can come outta hiding. The dust has cleared and as suspected... nada. I did feel a bit of a rumble this morning but then realized it was from too many wings yesterday. ainkiller:


oops.. I thought this was the WoD thread.

This could be what you felt this morning..


----------

